# Overnight stop near Newhaven



## mec

Are there any quiet spots we could stop overnight, say within 20 miles of Newhaven before our ferry? I may end up booking a campsite, as I think it feels easier & better with 2 children.. but it'd be fun to try a wild site if there's a decent one. We are a little apprehensive as on our only other wild camping attempt, we were woken by drunken banging on the door at midnight and shouts of "you cant' stop here" etc.


----------



## cabby

when are you travelling down.would you want to stop for a pub meal or not.

cabby


----------



## mec

Travelling down on Sunday afternoon for a Monday ferry ... we're not averse to a pub meal if it gets us a pleasant spot.!


----------



## alshymer

*Overnight stop Newhaven*

We use this crossing often as we live in France.
We always stop on the seafront at Seaford, loads of parking and very quiet. The Old Plough, Church street is great for value food.
Fantastic Indian restaurant higher up, all within walking distance of seafront.
The ferry timings are great for motorhomers and don't forget when booking to ring for your discount if over 60. You won't get it if you book on line.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## wakk44

We stopped in Sainsburys car park in Newhaven overnight before catching the ferry the following morning.

We did spend some money in the supermarket of course and asked the manager if it was ok,he was quite amenable even telling us where to park.  

The following morning we used their cafe for a full english breakfast which set us up nicely for the 4 hour ferry crossing. :wink:


----------



## alshymer

*New haven ferry parking*

Hi
I wouldn't stop at Sainsburys or B&Q across the road. They are under security company surveillance and you could get moved on in the middle of the night.
You can of course park at the port but there is no where to go within walking distance.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## wakk44

*Re: New haven ferry parking*



alshymer said:


> Hi
> I wouldn't stop at Sainsburys or B&Q across the road. They are under security company surveillance and you could get moved on in the middle of the night...........


Very true,but after speaking to the manager(who was very helpful)he said he would inform the night shift security and it would be ok,he also told us to park in view of the cctv in case of any problems. :wink:

It was very good of him and resulting in us spending money in the supermarket,perhaps there is some potential there for an overnight stopover for the Newhaven ferry and the resulting increase in trade for Sainsburys.


----------



## Grizzly

Apologies to the OP for going- a little- off-topic- but is there anywhere safe for an overnight in Dieppe while waiting for an early return ferry ?
We've not done this route before so don't know Dieppe.

G


----------



## wakk44

Grizzly said:


> Apologies to the OP for going- a little- off-topic- but is there anywhere safe for an overnight in Dieppe while waiting for an early return ferry ?
> We've not done this route before so don't know Dieppe.
> 
> G


There are 2 aires in Dieppe,one very close to the ferry with services and one on the sea front a bit further away with no services,which is ostensibly overnight m/home parking.You have to get the parking ticket from a machine,can't recall exactly what we paid but I think it was around 6 euros.

We used the one with no services as it was close to the shingly beach with views out to sea,only took about 5 minutes in the morning to catch the early boat,both are good stopovers for the ferry.


----------



## cabby

Have seen a motorhome parked in Sainsburys overnight, but if a problem try the Pub next door, the Drove,

cabby


----------



## jd_boss_hogg

Hi - I saw this post on MH facts which recomended stopping at the seafront at Sleaford as an option...

We too live in France, so coming over on Monday night ferry which docks late evening, so we need somewhere to stay before heading off in the morning. Somebody else posted that wardens can try to fine you if you stop in Seaford (no problem with a French numberplate, i suppose, as long as it doesnt involve clamping!)

So would you still recomend Seaford, and why not the quayside at the entrance to the hardbour where i often see cars/vans parked ?


----------



## alshymer

*Seaford Parking*

Hi 
Never seen any wardens. No pub at Newhaven docks.
I wouldn't stay anywhere else.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## jd_boss_hogg

Just to add to this posting - we have parked on the seafront at Seaford quite a few times, and always been a good stopoff. I'm unsure if it's allowed, but we have never been asked to move. There are some parking spots, motorhome sized, just down from the castle/museum thing that say "no caravans" on them, but it doesnt say no motorhomes and it doesnt say no overnighting. 

For dieppe, we too use the seafront one. We normally get our heads back down when arriivng on the 4am one, so i have never bothered paying because we are up and away mid morning. The aire next to the ferry terminal has an entry/exit barrier, and ive not thought it good manners to either arrive or leave at 4am, due to the fact that all the vans are fairly close and you'll end up waking up half the site !


----------



## Spacerunner

We have overnighted at both Newhaven and Dieppe ferry ports parking areas. Both were quiet and peaceful. Dieppe ferry port much more quiet than the adjacent aire. We even got a wake-up knock on the door at Dieppe.
We tried a couple of carparks near Newhaven but they had no overnighting signs.


----------



## IanA

There is a nice peaceful CL at South Heighten, about 10 mins from the port for CC members.


----------



## GMLS

One of our favourite sites is

http://www.chiddinglycaravanandcampsite.co.uk/

Great pub (with music) about 1/2 mile away and lovely and peaceful.


----------

